# Ladies Tourney Results



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

What were the results from the Ladies tournament out of Lost Key Marina?


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

I was trying to find that as well


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Not sure about the rest but Reel Addiction won and went 9-14 on whites


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Wow, ******'s are thick out there now.


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

Total of 24 whites and 3 Blues on 12 boats. 9 different Lady Anglers either caught their first Billfish or Blue and took the celebratory plunge together. Good weekend for the ladies. One of the Blues was caught on 20# test on standup gear.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

It's on fire out there for sure. I'll have to wait until next week unfortunately


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Results are posted on Pensacola Big Game Fishing Club's Facebook page. 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Pensacola-Big-Game-Fishing-Club-PBGFC/296049298553


----------

